# Advice re cover on water tank in attic



## Sue Ellen (27 Jan 2007)

Eventually got around to purchasing plastic cover for water tank in attic to stop dirt, flies etc. getting into the tank.

The only problem is that a section of this apparently needs to be removed to allow for the overflow pipe have access to the tank. In removing this section of the lid this defeats the purpose of the cover in allowing the dirt/flies an entry even though it will be a small one.

To save a marriage and any further arguments between sueellen and JR can anyone give advice? My solution is to place some form of mesh over the hole created for the overflow pipe or is this only going to cause further problems?

Thanks,

sueellen.


----------



## jrewing (27 Jan 2007)

Well, it's not this JR ;-)

What about cutting the hole as small as possible to accomodate the pipe, and then sealing the gap with silicone or similar. This should provide a good seal.


----------



## Marie (27 Jan 2007)

Hi Sueellen!  Which one is it (there are two tanks, one called the 'header')Isn't the idea to cover them loosely with insulated board to prevent water freezing during hard weather.  I think if you try to seal these tanks you'll get airlocks and all sorts.  Help!.......is there a plumber in the house?


----------



## askew70 (27 Jan 2007)

I faced a similar issue when I put a lid (of chipboard with 1-inch thick polystyrene glued to the underneath side) on our water tank. My main concern was losing the insulation benefit of the lid by putting a hole in it for the overflow pipe, but the solution that I used might be useful for you too. I just bought a piece of rubber tubing/hosepipe which would fit over the overflow pipe (got a couple of feet of this in a diy store - Lenehans on Capel Street, if you are in Dublin) and then drilled a hole in the lid just large enough to fit the other end of the tubing. It means dust/matter can't get in through the hole and heat can't easily escape (if the copper overflow pipe were sitting in the lid it would probably be more likely to conduct heat away than the rubber tubing).

If your overflow pipe lies above the tank, I'd suggest a similar solution, otherwise if the overflow pipe reaches down below the lid then you could just drill a hole in the lid just wide enough to accommodate the overflow pipe directly as suggested in a previous post. Drilling the hole is a better option than cutting it as it will be easier (assuming you have a large enough drill bit - a spade bit should do the job if you hold the drill steady) and the fit will be better.


----------



## ClubMan (27 Jan 2007)

While there's no harm in covering the attic water tank why get hung up on hermetically sealing it? After all (a) the minor amount of debris that might gain ingress through a hole cut out for the overflow pipe will most likely be harmless and may not even make it into the pipes and (b) since the water from an attic tank is normally only used for bathing etc. and not imbibing what's the problem?


----------



## askew70 (27 Jan 2007)

One significant benefit we have found from insulating the water tank is that the water is no longer as cold when it reaches the electric shower so the shower does not have to be turned up as high to heat it adequately - this means less noise from the shower and less electricity used. 

Also, less dust/matter in the water means less risk of fouling of the water (admittedly you'd want to be pretty unlucky for something large enough to get into the water to actually foul it), and less matter to clog the shower (it really doesn't take that much to clog the filter on an electric shower).


----------



## ClubMan (27 Jan 2007)

On the insulation issue I presume that people here know already *not *to insulate *underneath *the tank since heat rising from below helps to ensure that there is no risk of freezing?


----------



## askew70 (27 Jan 2007)

ClubMan said:


> On the insulation issue I presume that people here know already *not *to insulate *underneath *the tank since heat rising from below helps to ensure that there is no risk of freezing?



Certainly worth mentioning, and is also usefully mentioned on the fitting instructions of at least some brands of attic insulation. Mind you I have seem some contrasting views on whether it is really necessary but I, for one, haven't had the nerve to test the theory that such a gap in the insulation is an unnecessary precaution.


----------



## Froggie (28 Jan 2007)

I agree with clubman, dont get caught up on having an air tight seal, the overflow pipe is open to the outside anyway. Just get a good snug fit, if thats not enough then jam in a J cloth.


----------



## Sue Ellen (28 Jan 2007)

ClubMan said:


> (b) since the water from an attic tank is normally only used for bathing etc. and not imbibing what's the problem?


 
I was led to believe that the water in the cold water tank is fed to the taps on the washhand basin in the bathroom and is therefore used for drinking when cleaning teeth?


----------



## Froggie (28 Jan 2007)

That is correct, usually the kitchen cold tap is the only one fed directly from the mains/well. There shouldnt be a problem rinsing your mouth after brushing your teeth, but I wouldnt swollow the water if I were you. The water in the cold tank never actually fully empties so it is not fresh.


----------



## ClubMan (28 Jan 2007)

sueellen said:


> I was led to believe that the water in the cold water tank is fed to the taps on the washhand basin in the bathroom and is therefore used for drinking when cleaning teeth?


Do some people actually drink the water when cleaning their teeth? I just spit it out.


----------



## ClubMan (29 Jan 2007)

Yeah - sorry. I meant expansion pipe above.


----------

